

Seven Startup Lessons from Intuit - icenine
http://www.fitzblog.com/tabid/17782/bid/2082/Seven-Startup-Lessons-from-Intuit.aspx

======
Alex3917
The ITConversations interview with Scott Cook is one of the most useful on the
site:

<http://www.itconversations.com/shows/detail523.html>

------
sherman
Though this was over 20 years ago, it's an example of a founder who was an
expert in business. Now what I wonder is how the two found each other. Was
Cook the one generating the ideas and product vision? Then along the way he
found Proulx?

~~~
Alex3917
Believe it or not, most billionaires are experts in business. Most startup
billionaires don't found companies like Microsoft, they found companies like
U-Haul and Grey Goose.

(Although I think there are a disproportionate number of CEOs with engineering
backgrounds.)

------
jamongkad
Is it just me or FitzBlog's website design is all over the place. I'm using FF
btw.

